# Single White Female Syndrome and Sociopath



## nytweetie

I did some research on SWF syndrome and being a sociopath. Does anyone have any insight on this? I started a story with a woman in a criminally insane hospital taking on the identity of her best friend that she was obsessed with. When the psychologist questions her, she answers as if she was her best friend. The story is being told from the point of view of the doctor.

I don't know where this is going to go. I haven't touched it in a while. Be gentile! :-\"


----------



## Baron

nytweetie said:


> I did some research on SWF syndrome and being a sociopath. Does anyone have any insight on this? I started a story with a woman in a criminally insane hospital taking on the identity of her best friend that she was obsessed with. When the psychologist questions her, she answers as if she was her best friend. The story is being told from the point of view of the doctor.
> 
> I don't know where this is going to go. I haven't touched it in a while. *Be gentile*! :-\"


Welcome to WF.


Does this mean you won't accept Jewish responses?


----------



## nytweetie

WHAT?!?!?! What does being Jewish have to do with anything? I just meant I am not as experienced as many of you on here so my ideas and concepts may not be as intriguing and elaborate as some individuals on here.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I think he is gently joshing you over you spelling, compare gentle / gentile.

I have difficulty with the question as I would regard "single, white, female" as a description rather than a syndrome


----------



## nytweetie

Oh. I guess I didn't proofread my thread - BAD ME! 

If you actually Google SWF Syndrome, you will get info.


----------



## Asaji

Never heard of that syndrome before. I've heard about missing white woman syndrome, but still....

If it were me writing this, I'd have The Doctor ask her questions, have her answer them honestly. After she leaves, The Doctor records his notes and thoughts on her case. Maybe the doctor wants to cure her because a case as unique as her would make his career. Maybe he just wants to help her because he sympathizes with her. 

You could go in two possible directions with this. Either he cures her through multiple sessions, or by telling The Doctor why she's obsessed with her friend, the Doctor realizes she's a lost cause, or even that her obsession with identity is justified. 

That's just what I would do though, just my opinion.


----------



## The Backward OX

So now you've proofread your post, how about you let the rest of the world in on the secret of what you really mean?


----------



## Scarlett_156

It's such a drag when people who one formerly judged to be mere hangers-on or sycophants become one's stalkers or even outright enemies.  But what are ya gonna do...?


----------



## eliza101

Well SWF syndrome and sociopathy don't really have anything to do with each other. Sociopaths think of themselves as the best and that they are the almighty one and that other people can't compare. They lie a lot, are extremely charming, have no remorse, sense of guilt, or shame, they have very shallow emotions, they want to get the rush from being bad, lack sympathy, behavioral problems, promiscuous, lack realistic life plan, change their life story readily to avoid getting in trouble. They want to do the bad to get the rush but they would do anything to avoid getting put into jail let alone a mental hospital and they would try even harder if (that's a big if) they have SWF syndrome too so that they could stay near their target and stay latched to that person tightly to observe and adopt that person's ways. This story seems highly unlikely you would have to get a correlation between the two before the story could become believable.


----------

